# Question about implants



## movealong (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry to barge in on the Lounge, but it is the best place to get this question answered.

Has anyone ever had experience with implants causing the nipple/areola to become oversensitive, or the breast painful to the normal (not rough) interaction of foreplay?


----------



## greenfern (Oct 20, 2012)

movealong said:


> Sorry to barge in on the Lounge, but it is the best place to get this question answered.
> 
> Has anyone ever had experience with implants causing the nipple/areola to become oversensitive, or the breast painful to the normal (not rough) interaction of foreplay?


In my personal experience the nipple area becomes less sensitive, not more sensitive (unfortunately!)

My breasts can be a little painful (more like uncomfortable) in some positions such as lying on my back. Otherwise I would say in general I need a little more aggressive foreplay/interaction to get the same stimulation I used to get.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My right breast is mostly numb but the areola, not the nipple, hurts frequently. It's just nerve damage. But in my case it's not from the implants. Left breast, perfectly normal levels of sensitivity.

How long has she had the implants? Where is she in her cycle? If the tenderness lasts for more than a few days she might want to do a self exam and call the doc.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't have any problems with mine. My nipples are the same as before and my breasts don't hurt at all. If I lay on my tummy, it can become uncomfortable, but never painful. It is well known that the nipples can become LESS sensitive. If there are issues with over-sensitivity or if the breast becomes too painful, a follow up with the surgeon is probably necessary.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

One of my wife's became over-sensitive. Surgeon said it was also possible in the pre-op screenings.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I had a friend several years ago that had implants done and afterward, let's just say the headlights were ALWAYS on. I mean ALWAYS. Like full on hard nipple-ige at all times. I don't know if it was extra sensitivity or what, but she would laugh about it.


----------

